# OCR Composite BB Size?



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

I purchased a new crankset for my OCR Limited but I do not know what size bottom bracket to run. All of the drivetrain parts are stock except for the Campy Record Shifters. I am using the Jtek Shiftmate adapter to make everything work.

I have a FSA Pro Elite Compact crank. Im running Ultregra Long reach derailleur and a Ultregra front derailleur with a 12/25 cassette.

Can someone please tell me the Bottom Bracket size? I know its a 68 but dont know the length. Also what other parts would I need to make it work?

Thanks!


----------

